# Rock bottom with target panic



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

Have heard this alot. If your not already shoot back tension, and when first learning take your site off and blank bale for a couple weeks before putn that site back on. Also the way you eat can play a big role. No caffein, eat a good meal before you shoot, and believe it or not bannanas help big time with consentration and being steady.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

neimanhunting13 said:


> I have had bad target panic for the last few years and it is ruining the love I have for the sport of archery and archery hunting. I have problems getting stuck above the target. When I am able to lower my sight down on the target, I rarely get the pin settled in. I am very disgusted and need help. This is during target shooting sessions with no pressure at all! How can I be nervous or jittery to shoot something that really doesn't mean anything? I feel as though I just keep building on this bad shooting problem. I do have moments that I have a good shot, but I cannot repeat this consistently. Please help.




Shoot at 5 yds and only concentrate on the release dont worry about the sight pin..do it over and over and over.

Then put up a dot and shoot the dot at 5 yds,,,over and over and over. Never punch, when you feel like your going to punch, let down and start over. Condition your mind.

Slowly move back......when I say over and over and over..I mean alot, but not so much you become fatigued


----------



## Dodgeman67 (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel your pain brother, I have had the getting the pin stuck under the target for years. 

Now it has affected my hunting, missed a big buck this past year cause I couldn't put my pin on him. 

Sad part is we have opened a small bow shop, and my son can really shoot well, but I have trouble if I have to shoot someone else's bow. 

I got to try a back tension.

I have tried about everything.

Try drawing and holding on the target and NOT shooting, tell yourself you ain't going to shoot, it takes the pressure off and do that over and over for a month and don't shoot an arrow, after a while you will get where it doesn't bother you to hold on the target. Maybe then you can hold and shoot. It helped me but need to do it more and more.


----------



## neimanhunting13 (Mar 18, 2010)

It sounds crazy to someone that has not had this problem. I do not wish it on anyone!!! I just shot in an indoor video league tonight and I am just flat out aggravated. I am going to have to just work on aiming for awhile. The problem is, I can do it when I know I am not going to shoot an arrow. Maybe I just have to keep doing this over an over. I'm ready to see a damn hypnotist!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

It takes 2 days to pick up a bad habit and 21 days to break it.

I had TP very bad of over 7 years. I beat it and it took a month +. I am now a relativley good shot. 

You must get on a program and STICK TO IT!!!!!!

I should be the "Target Panic Poster Boy".

You must retrain the subconscious in target aquisitioning and shot process. Quick fixes will not work. Never have and never will.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

subconsciously said:


> It takes 2 days to pick up a bad habit and 21 days to break it.
> 
> I had TP very bad of over 7 years. I beat it and it took a month +. I am now a relativley good shot.
> 
> ...


What programs do you have in mind. Any help getting started in the right direction?? I hate TP!!!Thanks. I can't pick up any release with a thumb or finger trigger without punching it!!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Curing tp takes a Retraining of the subconscious mind. Your mind thinks that as soon as your pin gets anywhere near the spot you want to hit that you HAVE to hit the trigger.

The problem is purely mental. Here is exactly what I did. 

1. Bought a hindge release. 
2. Sit or stand 3 feet away from the target and blind/blank shoot for 1 week. Feel the shot. Feel the back tension. Don't be scared of the hindge, that why your at three feet. 
3. Second week. Put a target up. Stay at three feet. Bring your pin in from different directions but DO NOT fire. This is target aquisitioning. Retraining your brain that you don't have to shoot just because your in the spot. Plus keep blank baleshooting. 
4. Week three. Shoot at 5 yards. Feel the shot. Go thru your shot process, each and every step. Blind bale, blank bale and target aquisition practice too.
5. Week five. Go through all your drills every practice session and start moving the target back. You soon will be able to hold the pin in the spot. 

Remember it is a conscious start and a subconscious finish. 

If you don't stick to the program, it will not work. Take a month out of your life to fix it, instead of years fighting it. 

PS. The reason I recommend the hindge release is there is nothing there for you to punch. That removes part of the problem. Once you learn to shoot a hindge you won't shoot nothing else. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Interesting. I somehow am suffering from TP this winter also. I know it is mental. I can't seem to settle the pin down over a 45 arrow 3 spot shoot. I do OK in the beginning but it gets tougher as the shoot wheres on. I always settle the pin to low below the bull and have to work to bring it up. I shoot my hunting bow and last year I shot scores of 402-416 over 10 weeks. This year I am in the 360 - 402 range. It is very frustrating and it is all mental I know. When I shoot at home in the yard by myself I shoot much better but I also am not shooting 45 arrows in an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks, subconsciously I am going to give this a try.:darkbeer:


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

neimanhunting13 said:


> It sounds crazy to someone that has not had this problem. I do not wish it on anyone!!! I just shot in an indoor video league tonight and I am just flat out aggravated. I am going to have to just work on aiming for awhile. The problem is, I can do it when I know I am not going to shoot an arrow. Maybe I just have to keep doing this over an over. I'm ready to see a damn hypnotist!


Believe me, stop shooting the video league, that's a target panic machine not a video league. Good luck, back tension will cure ya', Bernie Pellerite's book is a good read.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

subconsciously said:


> Curing tp takes a Retraining of the subconscious mind. Your mind thinks that as soon as your pin gets anywhere near the spot you want to hit that you HAVE to hit the trigger.
> 
> The problem is purely mental. Here is exactly what I did.
> 
> ...


exactly what I did except I doubled the time, two weeks for each step for me. Once you get to putting up a target i found it very relieving to see my pin in the middle of the x and know i didn't have to punch the trigger right then. Aim, Aim, Aim until the shot breaks subconciously.
Look up the 10 yard game by Griz in the genaral archery information section. It helped me. The first game I shot at 20 yards after I finished the program was a 58x.

Dan


----------



## Kdub (Feb 25, 2007)

subconsciously said:


> Curing tp takes a Retraining of the subconscious mind. Your mind thinks that as soon as your pin gets anywhere near the spot you want to hit that you HAVE to hit the trigger.
> 
> The problem is purely mental. Here is exactly what I did.
> 
> ...


The only thing that I would add to this is if you put the target back up and you punch even once stop shooting that the target and go back to blank bale shooting. Dont reinforce the negative shoots. Only the good ones that you did everything correctly.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Every practice session should start with blank bale shooting. I do it everytime I practice.


----------



## neimanhunting13 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will start my target panic rehab tomorrow!


----------



## Mathew28 (Jan 4, 2010)

L-Theanine. It will work wonders on stress and anxioty. It is all natural and can be found at your local health store. CNC or others. Its around $25-$30


----------



## hoggr9 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Idoit proof Archery////*

I bought this book "Idiot Proof Archery"by Bernie Pellerite after seeing it mentioned several places.It has definately been a good read.
Very well woth the $$ bought it from amazon.com

robinhoodvideos.com

I am not in any way connected to this.
But if you like to read like i do it's definately worth the time.

Shoot close with no target and focus on the correct form and release.
Then repeat for about 1000 shots until it becomes automatic.
Then proceed from there in small yardage increments.
Good luck


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Another option of release that helped me through my TP was the carter squeeze me or the evolution. Both work by the increase in preasure and the nice part of it is the release almost demands you use back tension to fire. As others have said start close and work your way back. I for one had it really bad same as you do, would freeze high and just miss target after target. Good luck with the process


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wouldn't hurt to take a few turns off the poundage for awhile if your getting tired.


----------

